# "shorter" 1/32 Steam Locos?



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

I've noticed that 1/32 (Gauge 1?) steam locos tend to be big power - 4-8-4s, articulateds, etc, is there any supplier out there who makes Moguls or Consolidations in 1/32 rather than 1/20?


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, because of a number of factors, certain manufacturers have focused on larger models and these have been discussed in previous threads. But, to answer your question and assuming that you mean standard gauge, WuHu has made the PRR G5 which is a 4-6-0. Also, Aster has made a couple of smaller locos: the German BR-38 and the JNR 9600. These are no longer available from the manufacturer or dealers, but they turn up from time to time. And Accucraft has made an SP Mogul 2-6-0 which may still be available from the company.

If you can wait a while longer, Accucraft is making a Pennsy Atlantic 4-4-2 for the Train Dpeartment which should be available soon. 

Hope these give you enough choices,

Ross Schlabach


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

This topic seems to come up every once in awhile....I am not aware of any manufacturer who has specifically produced a US outline Mogul or Consolidation in standard gauge or 1/32. If there is or was, I'm sure someone will fill us in.

There are or were several manufacturers who produced "smaller" 1/32 scale engines in the less than your observed 'gigantic' category. The two primary ones, Aster and Accucraft, have made some smaller US outline 1/32 locos. Aster produced a USRA Mikado that was one of its easiest to run engines it has built. It didn't sell well, however, and that result, among other factors, may have killed any further dabbling by Aster there....However, you may be able to find one from one of the those from folks, like me, that bought a few too many of the latest large beauties....

Accucraft has made a few...They produced a series of SP12 0-6-0 switchers that were nice little runners. I don't see those as often but you I'm sure one will turn up eventually.

There is also an Accucraft Pennsy E6 Atlantic out there right now that you might consider...(oops as Ross mentioned above).

Some of the Chinese manufacturers are now producing 1/32 engines (Casey Jones among others) than you may wish to review.

So, there are some locos to ponder and I'm sure others will present additional choices for you.

Sam


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo Rex,

here is pic from Diamondhead..
2x 4-6-0 locos ..

greetings derPeter


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sam, Accucraft produced a US Mogul, the SP M6. I mentioned it in my first post. But it's probably a moot point since they are Sold Out at Accucraft and I didn't see any on evilBay. In fact I have only very infrequently seen them at DH --- one this year and none last that I remember.

Not to bore anyone with repetitious old facts, but the problem with smaller engines, and I love 'em too, is that people assume smaller means cheaper to buy and yet the development costs can be the same as some larger locos. So smaller locos can have relatively high price tags that can drive away buyers. Still, the addition of WuHu to the market has brought in a new player and opened up some more attractively priced options. 

Rex, you will have to keep an eye out for one of the ones we mentioned or speak with Jason at Train Department to get on the pre-order reservation list for the Pennsylvania Atlantic E-6. Good luck,

Ross Schlabach


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

Aster are bringing out a rather nice 0-6-0 in 1/32 standard gauge ....

http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/SBB Tigerli.htm

Here's a video of it running on their factory rooftop track ....






An interesting historical fact - for a time during WWII they were converted to raise steam with electric heaters fed from catenary wires via a pantograph on the cab roof .... 

Regards .... John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an Aristo Craft 0-4-0 live steam locomotive I would sell.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I was asking my friend John, Van Riemsdijk the same question back in the eighties , the abnnswer was his Br 86 made by Aster, it didn't sell too well; then they came out with the Chapelon Pacific at three times the price, and it was sold out in two weeks! He later explained to me that for such a niche market; manufacturing prestige locos makes sense. 
We may be at a turning point on this subject, as there are now at least four manufacturers of live steam locos and we are more numerous, but it still is a tricky business. 

However there have been more locos that have been out of relatively small size in the past: For the German market there has been the T18 4-6-4T, the P8 4-6-0, the BR 86, in Swiss the AB 3/5 4-6-0 and the 2-6-2 tank not to forget the many Spring models made, For France we have the 1-4-0 C and the two upper German locos, There is now a considerable choice in the British market, and in the USA there is a 2-6-0 available plus a Casey jones 4-6-0 and many Shays.+ the locos already mentionned. 

It's the same problem with getting the manufacturers to make a good down to earth freight hauler, as mentioned in another thread on this forum.

While we are talking of these has anybody any news of the Accucraft for the Train Department PRR E 6 Atlantic?


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

*A small twist/clarification*

I suppose I should have been clearer in the thread opener:

There are TONS of 1:20 low axle count locomotives, and there are TONS of off-the-shelf 1/32 scale rolling stock. So I somewhat question the hypothesis that the lack of difference in price causes manufacturers to "go big". The issue, for me, is that for all the rolling stock at 1/32 there's very little selection of "to scale" short wheelbase locos, aside from previously mentioned Moguls and Atlantics. 

Frankly I'm wondering if there's a market, because it doesn't seem to be "that hard" to set up a freelance 1/32 model borrowing the functional components from out-of-scale kits. I'd love an excuse to build out my machine shop.

Case & point, I'm converting a 1:20 Sammie into a 1:32 0-6-0 camelback, for roughly the stock cost of Sammie, a few hundred bucks of brass, and of course, some time. Net price is well within a $1500 margin.


----------



## gearedsoft (Jun 20, 2009)

How about from 
Aster: Pannier Tank, T3, Stirling Single, Jumbo








Regner: Br70








Wyko: Br81








Accucraft: B4


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

Or this little 0-6-0 from Accucraft ....


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

du-bousquetaire said:


> While we are talking of these has anybody any news of the Accucraft for the Train Department PRR E 6 Atlantic?


I saw the prototype in bare metal at last years East Coast Large Scale show, and I think I recall seeing a picture of the painted prototype at Diamondhead.

Looks like it's coming along, and timing may be just right to match up with the Gal Line's express service cars, too.


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

*Even more clarifcation: Short 1/32 American live steam*

Thanks all for the pictures/recommendations. I was thinking about shorter American locomotives, such as Moguls, Ten-Wheelers, and Consoidations, - Paricularly from 1900 thru the end of Steam.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Aster did a production of Moguls that were "Americanized"

Aster Mogul


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason had a pre-production E6 at Dr Riviet's fall meet that ran well. ( it was the alcohol version)


----------



## bobrstrong (Mar 25, 2013)

John 842 said:


> Aster are bringing out a rather nice 0-6-0 in 1/32 standard gauge ....
> 
> http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/SBB%20Tigerli.htm
> 
> ...


Wow ! Thanks for that vid from Aster Japan. I haven't been there in years. They were all by themselves then. Now it's all built up all around that side of the river. Nice to see they are developing some new designs.
The Accucraft S-12 0-6-0 switcher and M-6 2-6-0 are both excellent runners I personally own and can highly recommend.
A Korean company was developing a 2-8-0 in 1/32 back in the 90's but it never came to be. I don't know what happened as it appeared to be near complete.
As stated Aster also Made an Americanized 2-6-0 Mogul. But it was basically the JNR 2-6-0 with a cow catcher. Make sure if you get one it is the 2 cylinder model though as it did come in a single operating cylinder version.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Small locos would really fill a void in the 1/32 scale market, we have practically nothing to haul freights, locals, suburban runs, pedler freights, or switch yards and industries, or transfer runs. What is really missing is a good consolidation. The G5 by Bowande and the Casey Jones seem to really fill a void for locals and short passenger runs as will the PRR E6 by Accucraft and Jason. Also some real big freight haulers for long freight trains and for the roads that didn't beleive in articulateds. I guess it takes time. But the fact that a good deal of the prestige locos have been produced already means that now these locos may get a chance now, also the market has expanded somewhat. When I joined G1MRA in 1975 most people in england were still scratchbuilding their locos then. So times have changed a good bit.


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

How about some good freight locos and mixed traffic locos. Outside of England , not much has been done on this subject. By the way big locos often had bigger tenders a very useful thing in gauge One. This is often compensated though with the fact that they usually have a bigger apetites also.


----------

